# Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht



## Naix (8. Januar 2019)

*Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht*

Hi
will mal wieder meinen PC eine neue CPU verpassen da hab ich an den i5 9600k gedacht ,momentan arbeitet ein i7 3770k in meinem PC nun brauche ich noch ein gutes MB das sich auch zum übertakten eignet für sagen wir maximal 180 Euro und Arbeitsspeicher 16GB sollten reichen für maximal 130 Euro danke schon mal für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Ryle (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht*

Würde dir eher zum 8600k raten, gerade wenn du noch ans Übertakten denkst. Der 9600k ist ein teildeaktivierter und im Takt verringerter 9700k, welcher wiederum ein 9900k der es nicht durchs Binning geschafft undnoch um HT beschnitten wurde.
Du kauft damit also quasi den Abfall vom Abfall. 

Bei gleicher Spannung bleibt der 8600k trotz der Wärmeleitpaste sogar kühler und wenn man ihn köpft ist der sogar um einiges kühler als der 9600k. Es gibt weit mehr 8600k die 5-5,2GHz (oder auch mehr) schaffen als es 9600k gibt die überhaupt Lust auf 5GHz haben. Liegt wie schon erwähnt am Binning. Alle Chips die keinen 5GHz Boosttakt unterhalb einer bestimmten Spannung schaffen werden zu 9700k, und die die keine 4,9GHz schaffen und/oder teildefekte Kerne aufweisen zu 9600k.

Die Chancen bei aktuellen 8600k aus 2018 sind ziemlich gut, da diese schon von der besser laufenden Fertigung bei den 6 Kernen profitieren. Bei 9600k findest du wirklich fast ausschließlich Gurkenchips.

Ram würde ich die irgendwas mit Samsung B Die anraten, die laufen ohne Probleme und haben immer ordentliches Potential noch deutlich mehr rauszuholen. Liste findest du hier
Halbwegs günstige Vertreter wären F4-3200C14D-16GVK oder eben direkt irgendwas von G.Skill ab 4000. Für 130€ wirst du nur Hynix finden. Ansonsten vielleicht auch gebraucht umschauen, oder eben 3600 CL19 oder 3200 CL16 kaufen da müsste es ein paar um die 130€ geben.

Board in dem Preisbereich würde mich spontan das ASRock Z390 Extreme4 oder auch ASRock Z370 Extreme4 einfallen. Ein gebrauchtes Asus Z370 Hero X wäre auch ne Option. Sollte du dich doch für einen 9600k entscheiden muss bei den Z370 Board ein aktuelles Bios aufgespielt werden, manche Shops bieten das an oder können dir sagen welche Version bei Auslieferung drauf ist.


----------



## Naix (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht*

Danke für die schnelle ausführliche Antwort dann werde ich mir mal den 8600k anschauen leitungstechnisch dürften die sich nicht viel nehmen denk ich.


----------



## Naix (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht*

So werde jetzt das ASRock Z390 extreme 4 und den i5 8600k nehmen aber beim RAM bin ich mir noch nicht sicher werde wohl doch gleich 32 GB nehmen und mein Budget erhöhen aber es gibt halt so viel Auswahl kann mir wer speziell einen empfehlen.


----------



## Ryle (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Mainboard und Ram für i5 9600k Gesucht*

32GB solltest du wenn dann als 2x16GB Kit nehmen, mit Vollbestückung haben die Asrock Boards so ihre Problemchen bei höherem Takt und es stresst auch den Memory Controller mehr. Bei 2x16GB hast du ziemlich sicher Dual Rank Module und das  kann stellenweise auch Vorteile bringen trotz niedrigerem Takt. Kingston HX436C17PB3K2/32 wäre da ne halbwegs preisgünstige Empfehlung mit Samsung B Die. Wenns günstiger sein soll würde ich Kingston HX432C18FBK2/32 oder Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 nehmen, sind dann halt Micron bzw. Hynix drunter aber stehen wenigstens in der Board QVL.


----------

